# What does CTD stand for?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Although I don't know what the acronym CTD stands for, I can tell you it is a subsidiary company for Stubben. It allows them to market a lower line of saddles.


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

I do know that from my online searching. =]
Maybe I'll email the contact on one of those sites.. now there's an idea!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> Although I don't know what the acronym CTD stands for, I can tell you *it is a subsidiary company for Stubben*. It allows them to market a lower line of saddles.


Sorry to threadjack - it's just for one question - Collegiate is a "cheap" line of Stubben??


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Allie, she traded a Collegiate for a CTD; not that Collegiate is CTD. CTD is a subsidiary of Stubben.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> Allie, she traded a Collegiate for a CTD; not that Collegiate is CTD. CTD is a subsidiary of Stubben.


*smacks head* Thanks, Bill!



> I just traded my Collegiate for a St Martin CTD



Reading comprehension fail... *sigh*


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

Haha it's alright. =]
I love both saddles, totally reccomend either line to anyone. =]


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I love the collegiate line, and the st. martins too! The leather on the St. Martin is really high quality as is the construction I would say.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

As others have said CTD is owned by Stubben.

By the way CTD stands for Crafts-Technics-Design


----------



## BabyBlueSkittles (Jan 11, 2010)

*CTD stands for..*

Crafts - Technics - Design.

I have a St martin too, really good saddle for my short backed horse and my long legs


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought it was Can't Touch Dis, as in not very affordable. :wink: Oh, never mind. I had it confused with that other h/j saddle brand, CWD. hehe


----------

